
NCCIC finds most threat actors use publicly available tools for cyber attacks - sugandhaLa
https://hub.packtpub.com/5-nation-joint-activity-alert-report-finds-most-threat-actors-use-publicly-available-tools-for-cyber-attacks/
======
sugandhaLa
NCCIC, in collaboration with cybersecurity authorities of Australia, Canada,
New Zealand, the United Kingdom, and the United States has released a joint
‘Activity Alert Report’. This report highlights five publicly available tools
frequently observed in cyber attacks worldwide.

